# Please can anyone tell me what this piece of music is called and who is it by?



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello all,

I´m new here so forgive me if I don´t know the form. However, I would very much like to know what this piece of music is. I know that I know it, but I can´t for the life of me, find it anywhere without knowing what is it and who composed it, and I have tried very very hard. My instinct is Verdi or Rossini, could also be a Mozart aria. It´s just stuck in my head and I can´t get it out until I know what it is. Here is a link to you tube. It´s a Spanish ad, (I live in Valencia), it´s only a 40 second snippet, so it wont take up much of your time and I would be very greatful.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi all again,

I have to say that it seems strange to me that with all the vast wealth of knowledge contained by the members of this site, that no one seems to know what this piece might be. To me it does sound like a valid aria and not something just cobbled together just for the tv ad, but there really is nothing on the net (that I can find) that gives any clues as to what it might be, and now I think the mystery is intriguing me nearly as much as the aria LOL.

Thanks again to the people who have had a listen at least

Mark


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a beautiful piece of music. I'd like to help, but I've honestly never heard it. It was so faded into the background, I couldn't even tell if the language was Spanish or Italian. If the language is Spanish, your best bet may be to search through the zarzuelas.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Marinasabina,

I´m not sure myself about the language although I do speak Spanish, I didn´t really recognise anything, thanks for the suggestion though, I will have a look.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sounds to me more Rossinian than anything but it doesn't mean it's by him. Could be a contemporary piece written in that style.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Deggial,

Rossini was one of my first thoughts too, but also I´ve been wondering, what with the lack of anything on the net, and as yet no one here seems to recognise it, that it could well be something written just for the ad, although to me it does have an air of authenticity about it. It has obviously been extensively cut to fit, so the original (if there is one) probably sounds very different. Anyway, thanks for trying.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Perhaps contact the ad agency?

I also wonder whether it is from Zarzuela. I still can't make out if it's in Spanish or Italian after several listens. If only that guy would stop speaking for a second!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Alexander,

Funnily enough I did send an email to someone listed as the ad creator, not had an answer yet though. I did also have a listen to unas de las Zarzuelas que hay, but there are a LOT lol. I have to say that even though I can´t catch much of the language, it could sound like Spanish to me. The first words sound like "le sol da me mi........." only in Spanish it should be "El sol me da mi....." meaning "the sun gives me my.........". And yes, that man talking all over the place is soooooooooo annoying!!!! LOL


----------



## KYGray (Mar 14, 2014)

Its spanish....

"Romanza de la Duquesa" from Francisco Asenjo Barbieri's (1823-1894), 'Jugar con fuego' (1851).

I could be wrong, but its my best guess..... :tiphat:


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi KYGray,

Thanks for the stab but "Romanza de la Duquesa" was use for a different Ocaso ad, and it is a beautiful piece but not the one I´m looking for. La Romanza is in 3/4 time and this particular earwig is in 4/4 time. My partner now thinks I´m developing Autistic traits trying to find this thing and I´m inclined to agree LOL

For anyone who might want to hear "Romanza de la Duquesa" Here´s a great version


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Latest news, still no news LOL.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

a gentle bump to see if there's any new viewers


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I started this thread in April last year, and at last I found the piece I was looking for. I thought I would post a link just incase anyone wanted to know the answer. Thanks to all for the suggestions.






It's an aria from "El Maestro Campanone by Vincent Lleó - Al Fin Soy Tuya" (I'm yours to the end)

This is a much better version. The aria starts at 1:55:25






Hope you like it
Mark


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Full marks for perseverance, MarkMcD. It's the first time I've seen the entire forum stumped by an actual (although extremely obscure, I think) classical work.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkMcD said:


> It's an aria from "El Maestro Campanone by Vincent Lleó - Al Fin Soy Tuya" (I'm yours to the end)
> 
> This is a much better version. The aria starts at 1:55:25
> 
> ...


The young Pilar Lorengar sounds absolutely delicious here in 1957!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi TurnaboutVox and Woodduck

The piece is very obscure you're right and there are soooooooooooo many Zarzuelas to trawl through, but it was an experience I really enjoyed because I discovered so many beautiful pieces I never knew about. Pilar Lorengar's voice here is superb. Sometimes I find sopranos can be a tad abrasive, but she has a quality of tone like liquid silk, just beautiful.

Mark


----------

